# OK To Rent Worldmark Units?



## Robert D (Mar 31, 2009)

I know that WM is a points based system where you use points to reserve a unit at any available WM property that is available.  Is there any problem with renting a WM unit that you have reserved with your points?  I know that you can't rent out a week you get from an exchange company or with Wyndhan (so I've heard).


----------



## kapish (Mar 31, 2009)

WorldMark bylaws allow WorldMark owners to rent units. All you need to do is to call the vacation planning center and request your guest's name be added to the reservation.

Please note, if your renters/guests damage the property, you (the owner) will be held liable.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought I saw a post somewhere that WM is more likely to hold the WM owner responsible.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 31, 2009)

If you rent a unit, does your guest (and the member for that matter) have to present a credit card when they check in to cover damage to the unit and any incidentals that are charged to the room?  This is the way Starwood and Marriott and all other TS's I've had experience with do it.


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2009)

Robert D said:


> If you rent a unit, does your guest (and the member for that matter) have to present a credit card when they check in to cover damage to the unit and any incidentals that are charged to the room?  This is the way Starwood and Marriott and all other TS's I've had experience with do it.




WM does not ask for a credit card upon check in. Any and all charges are paid upon booking. In accordance with Club Guidelines, they go after the owner for damages. On wmowners.com there have been reports of WM sending a bill to the owners for damages done by their guests. They take away your booking privileges if the bill is not paid, and do report collection problems to credit bureaus.

I think that's one reason why WM owners do much less renting than other timeshare owners.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 31, 2009)

Please also note that if the guest has too many people for the unit requirements that they will be asked to leave.  Your account is flagged if there are any type of problems.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 31, 2009)

I called one of the Worldmark resorts and they said that they do require a credit card imprint for all guests at check in but do not require it for owners checking in.  I asked if this was the case for just their location or all WM locations and she said it was done at all WM locations.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 31, 2009)

My guests that I have rented to have never had to produce a credit card....the last one having checked in in February.
It may be that they may have a standard answer given to non Wm owners?


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2009)

My guests have never had to check in with a credit card. When I check in as a guest of other owners, I have never been asked for a credit card. 

It may be that they have a different procedure for guests who are renting from the Developer (sales promotions, public rentals on Expedia, etc.) vs guests of owners.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 31, 2009)

If this is not the rule with WM (that the owner is responsible for their guests), I sure hope we can change that. I would really not want to see WM have the rental problem that Wyndham has.


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> If this is not the rule with WM (that the owner is responsible for their guests), I sure hope we can change that. I would really not want to see WM have the rental problem that Wyndham has.



It _is_ the rule. See Owner Education Handbook, Exhibit 4, WorldMark Club Guidelines, Section C12:

http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf

_"A.2. Guest is any person who is not an Owner and who is allowed overnight use of Club Property through the rights of an Owner, as may be allowed under the Club Guest Guidelines.

C.12. Guest Use. Any non-owner use, whether by rental or gift, is considered Guest usage by the definition given above in Section A.2. The Owner making the reservation is responsible for Guest behavior, charges resulting from Guest usage and Guest compliance with all applicable Club Guidelines and Restrictions."_

WM is a club, not a hotel-based timeshare.


----------



## Robert D (Mar 31, 2009)

No doubt the owner is responsible for any damage done by a guest, which I'm sure is the case at all timeshares.  What I don't understand is why WM doesn't require a credit card imprint from guests at check in time.  No reason not to do this and I bet it would substantially reduce any problems that might arise with a guest.  Marriott and Starwood require a credit card imprint of anyone checking in, be it an owner or guest and I think this makes good business sense.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 1, 2009)

Many of the non WorldMark timeshare resorts have extra changes that you might incur during your stay.  Local and/or long distance phone charges; on site resort restaurant charges; charges for use of an in room safe; these are a few that come to mind that we have encountered.  Those resorts ask for a credit card imprint so they can chare those items to your credit card.

None of the 20+ WorldMark resorts we have stayed at have any extra charges.  Local phone call are free; long distance calls can only be made using a calling card; safes, if the resort has them, are free; high speed internet access is billed directly by the supplier, not the resort.  Therefore there is no need for a credit card imprint.

You can get additional housekeeping service during your stay for a fee but we've never done that so I don't know how it is handled.


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2009)

Robert D said:


> No doubt the owner is responsible for any damage done by a guest, which I'm sure is the case at all timeshares.  What I don't understand is why WM doesn't require a credit card imprint from guests at check in time.  No reason not to do this and I bet it would substantially reduce any problems that might arise with a guest.  Marriott and Starwood require a credit card imprint of anyone checking in, be it an owner or guest and I think this makes good business sense.





cotraveller said:


> Many of the non WorldMark timeshare resorts have extra changes that you might incur during your stay.  Local and/or long distance phone charges; on site resort restaurant charges; charges for use of an in room safe; these are a few that come to mind that we have encountered.  Those resorts ask for a credit card imprint so they can chare those items to your credit card.
> 
> None of the 20+ WorldMark resorts we have stayed at have any extra charges.  Local phone call are free; long distance calls can only be made using a calling card; safes, if the resort has them, are free; high speed internet access is billed directly by the supplier, not the resort.  Therefore there is no need for a credit card imprint.
> 
> You can get additional housekeeping service during your stay for a fee but we've never done that so I don't know how it is handled.




I agree, Fred. 

WM has a different business model than Starwood, Marriott, and most other hotel-based timeshares, which operate like hotels: pay as you leave. With WM, owners and guests don't have to pay when they leave, because they are club members or guests of club members, and not hotel guests   (they actually talk about that in sales presentations  ). 

Some things are free (e.g. local phone calls), saving on handling costs for trivial expenses, and some things (taxes, cleaning) are paid for up to 13 months in advance upon booking, giving WM the time value of money, saving on collection costs after the vacation is over. Guest damages are actually an anomaly, and do not cause every check-in and check-out to involve a credit card imprint, and tearing up of the imprint, or discussion and dispute about _estimated_ repair costs with the front desk clerk, or involving the credit card companies. Billing the owner for the actual is efficient enough, and discourages many owners from renting, which causes wear and tear different from wear and tear by owners.  

I think it's actually part of the reason why WM maintenance fees are moderate and can sustain a long-term 5% annual cap in increases.

(I think additional HK services are purchased just like a purchase of an item from the gift shop - unusual and there is a system to handle them.)


----------



## Robert D (Apr 1, 2009)

The WM resort I called said that internet service was an extra charge, so I assume this is one item that you have to pay for.  Is this common that you have to pay extra for internet at WM?  I think she said it was $5 per day or $15 for the week.  Regarding the credit card imprint, I still don't see any downside to it - most of them don't actually imprint the card, they just swipe it and it goes into their computer system so there's no paperwork to deal with.  Even the two independent TS's I own do this.


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 1, 2009)

With nothing available to be charged, there is no upside to having a credit card imprint.  Even if there were a few items that could be charged, the downside is that you have to set up the system to handle credit card transactions at each resort.  Then you have to train all of the resort front desk personnel in the procedures for using that system.  Then you have to train them to handle disputes over credit card charges. Then you have to worry about one more source of identity theft since all of the credit card information is stored at each resort.  Then you need to find the funds to pay for all those new processes and procedures.  Then - - - 

With no upside, why set up a system to deal with all of those hassles? Check in is currntly a simple process, we don't need any added complications.


----------



## Robert D (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't imagine that every WM resort is not already set up to take credit card payments!


----------



## cruisin (Apr 1, 2009)

cotraveller said:


> With nothing available to be charged, there is no upside to having a credit card imprint.  Even if there were a few items that could be charged, the downside is that you have to set up the system to handle credit card transactions at each resort.  Then you have to train all of the resort front desk personnel in the procedures for using that system.  Then you have to train them to handle disputes over credit card charges. Then you have to worry about one more source of identity theft since all of the credit card information is stored at each resort.  Then you need to find the funds to pay for all those new processes and procedures.  Then - - -
> 
> With no upside, why set up a system to deal with all of those hassles? Check in is currntly a simple process, we don't need any added complications.



Well said, we can just be Worldmark, we do not need to change what is working well.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2009)

And the credit card would not be a panacea for recovery on damage to a unit. Card could be maxed out, or damages might exceed the credit limit.

And to introduce the credit card as recourse, would encourage open market rentals. As it is today, it creates an additional dis-incentive to establish a commercial business renting out WM units. Remove those barriers and we place our Club on the same path as Wyndham, where benefits are reduce to curb the rental market.

I like it the way it is.


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2009)

Robert D said:


> The WM resort I called said that internet service was an extra charge, so I assume this is one item that you have to pay for.  Is this common that you have to pay extra for internet at WM?  I think she said it was $5 per day or $15 for the week.  Regarding the credit card imprint, I still don't see any downside to it - most of them don't actually imprint the card, they just swipe it and it goes into their computer system so there's no paperwork to deal with.  Even the two independent TS's I own do this.



The Internet service at WMs are hard-wired Telkonet using the power lines, not wireless (although you could set it up wireless with a router). As has been mentioned, you pay the supplier on line, and do not pay WM. Yes, you have to pay for it at every WM, but we like wired better than wireless. We pay an annual fee of $49.95 and can use it at every WM, except there are about 5-10 in the system where that is not available, where you would have to resort to wireless.

P.S. The above is for use inside your unit. At almost every resort there are still a couple or 3 or 4 public computers to use, for free, in the business center.


----------

